
What are some recent cloud computing articles? - fuddu
According to analysts, this market segment has a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of around 10%, and is expected to reach USD 205.48 billion by 2018 (Source Public vs.Private Cloud Computing )
======
fuddu
Cloud computing has helped many enterprises transform themselves to better
serve customers. visit this source: [ [https://medium.com/@jacknight128/what-
are-some-recent-cloud-...](https://medium.com/@jacknight128/what-are-some-
recent-cloud-computing-articles-and-whitepapers-that-are-worth-
reading-5628e341cdef#.hdm6crim9) ]

